# Toss some current pics..no journal



## Mutt (May 13, 2008)

Gettin too lazy to keep up with journals..but gonna toss a pic or two up
Veg comp case I built for fun. (gonna do a burn in and give it away to a close friend)
Short lil ADxGB friend grew bonzai style (8" tall) my boy has some skilz.
Just a bud pic.
and JFxC99 mom into flower (just b4 watering )


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful little bonsai lady your friend had there! Very nice work. I like the case. I think I'm going to do a micro grow for fun sometime soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (May 13, 2008)

View attachment 59133
 my very first grow.  snowcap, 400MH _only_ flipped lites at 18in. and got my first lesson in strreettch.   sorry, currant pics are all in my journal or are just pics of me in the bahamas, monte carlo, costa rica  and such


----------



## maineharvest (May 13, 2008)

I think this is Nirvana Papaya but cant remember.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i like how you use a computer to grow your **** that's sweet


----------

